# Problems in the water



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The Indian River Lagoon System in Florida in trouble.
http://inwater.org/projects/projects-overview/indian-river-lagoon/
Also.

http://www.eurocbc.org/marine_pollution_indian_river_lagoon_threat_to_human_health_24may2004.html


----------

